
Boris Johnson, Shady SEO Master? - joshwa
https://kottke.org/19/10/boris-johnson-shady-seo-master
======
gwern
Sounds like pareidolia to me. Scour through the speeches of a major public
talking head and correlate any word ever mentioned with any scandal or
criticism and declare it's 'SEO'? The examples given are QAnon levels of free
association. ('Model of restraint' is not exactly an unusual phrase.) And then
they admit it doesn't even work? "Current searches for the terms in question
show that any effect was indeed short-lived."

